# My Mercedes-Benz E320 build



## tre5peter (Jul 21, 2008)

Well, I sold the Mazda truck and bought a Mercedes. I am slowly picking away at the hydraulic install. I have wired and installed the switches, plumbed and installed the two hydroholics 3 dump manifolds with 4 accumulators. I tucked the dump manifolds up against the drivers side in the trunk. The pumps will be on the opposite side, and batteries will be against the back of the seat.


----------



## purpl7duece (Jun 22, 2002)

Lookin sweet Jeremy. You should do a black and white setup to match the car.


----------



## SLAMNFX (Jan 15, 2002)

damn... thats a Leap.... from a Mazda mini.... to a Mercedes. :0 

No Hate.... personally i think car is ugly right now... everything always looks ten times better when laid out on twentys..... is that the same body style as that slammed one done by IFC back in the day.... that thing laid hard... should turn out to be a sweet ride if so... but not a big fan of mercedes... just my .02..... good luck with the build


----------



## Layin Accord (Aug 10, 2008)

Looks good and we all know it will be bad ass! Congrats on the fast sell of the mazda and quick turn around with the new buy. can't wait to see the finished product.


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

the look sick on the floor heres 1 from our club in the uk


----------



## PiMp0r (Jun 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Jul 10 2009, 01:39 PM~14434048
> *the look sick on the floor heres 1 from our club in the uk
> 
> 
> ...



holyshit
thats some nice tire tuckin' :biggrin:


----------



## jonjay206 (Jan 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by tre5peter_@Jul 9 2009, 02:20 PM~14425592
> *Well, I sold the Mazda truck and bought a Mercedes. I am slowly picking away at the hydraulic install. I have wired and installed the switches, plumbed and installed the two hydroholics 3 dump manifolds with 4 accumulators. I tucked the dump manifolds up against the drivers side in the trunk. The pumps will be on the opposite side, and batteries will be against the back of the seat.
> 
> 
> ...



should be badass, lookin forward to the progress pics.


----------



## ctrl (Apr 28, 2004)

Car is gonna be sick Jeremy. The Manifolds/Accumulators look nice tucked up in the corner. Good stuff!


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

clean


----------



## SLAMNFX (Jan 15, 2002)

That UK car does nothing for me either.... maybe its the color.... and the panda bear thing....uggg :uh: to each his own


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SLAMNFX_@Jul 11 2009, 01:05 AM~14441332
> *That UK car does nothing for me either.... maybe its the color.... and the panda bear thing....uggg :uh:  to each his own
> *


its being painted in the next few weeks and i think it needs dif rims but them1s are amg rims and they were cheap and its used as a daily car in the rain and salt :biggrin:


----------



## haze1995 (Feb 14, 2008)

nice!


----------



## tre5peter (Jul 21, 2008)

Test fit the wheels. They will go a little higher aslo. There was some stuff in the way that I didn't want to remove yet because I had to put it back to stock for a couple weeks.


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

nice choice of wheels,im sure its gonna be sik


----------



## toxxin99 (Jul 16, 2005)

what brand rim are those, they look good


----------



## tre5peter (Jul 21, 2008)

JAZ infinite. 20X9.5" rear, 20X8.5" Front.


----------



## SLAMNFX (Jan 15, 2002)

whoa.... looks like i may be drinkin a nice tall glass of STFU...hehe.... wheels look badass.... like i say.... everything looks better tuckin 20's :biggrin:


----------



## livnlow713 (Oct 6, 2007)

looking forward to seeing it layd out.


----------



## tre5peter (Jul 21, 2008)

me too...
Hopefully I will have pumps tomorrow.
Then I am just waiting on batteries from Kinetik.


----------



## ALPAq (Nov 4, 2008)

Daaamnnn 
Great Benz ..
My Daily CE lay on the ground but this will be sick ...
Nice rims.


----------



## tre5peter (Jul 21, 2008)

threw the wheels on just for fun.


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

Nice wheel choice, clean design thats understated. Too many cars are ruined by flashy rims that don't suit the ride.


----------



## Layin Accord (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Jul 14 2009, 08:25 PM~14476197
> *Nice wheel choice, clean design thats understated. Too many cars are ruined by flashy rims that don't suit the ride.
> *


X10

Looks great Jeremy


----------



## tre5peter (Jul 21, 2008)

Finally, some updates!!!


----------



## purpl7duece (Jun 22, 2002)

Fits perfectly Jeremy!! When do you think the suspension will be complete?


----------



## -AON- (Jan 31, 2009)

Looks right at home sitting there! Another badass install.


----------



## tre5peter (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by purpl7duece_@Jul 20 2009, 12:03 PM~14525844
> *Fits perfectly Jeremy!! When do you think the suspension will be complete?
> *


Thanks, still waiting for batteries. Kinetiks were backordered, but I should see some either this week or next week.


----------



## toxxin99 (Jul 16, 2005)

damn, looks good! just a quick question, how are you gonna fill the bottom tank? does the top one come off easily?


----------



## HYDROHOLICS.NET (Mar 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by toxxin99_@Jul 20 2009, 01:41 PM~14527046
> *damn, looks good! just a quick question, how are you gonna fill the bottom tank? does the top one come off easily?
> *


He ran a piece of hardline up. You can see it next to the filler on the top pump.


----------



## toxxin99 (Jul 16, 2005)

nice, i thought it looked like the top tank had 2 fill holes.


----------



## ctrl (Apr 28, 2004)

It just occured to me. With the tank sideways, thats going to allow about a half tank of oil? I'm assuming thats plenty with a pickup tube?

Looks badass Jeremy. So clean.


Edit: Ahh, I just reliezed you can lift it up a little and add more fluid untill its close to full... then drop it down. Lol.


----------



## HYDROHOLICS.NET (Mar 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ctrl_@Jul 20 2009, 02:01 PM~14527292
> *It just occured to me. With the tank sideways, thats going to allow about a half tank of oil? I'm assuming thats plenty with a pickup tube?
> 
> Looks badass Jeremy. So clean.
> *


Thereis a pickup tube in there. He shouldn't have any issues.


----------



## ctrl (Apr 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HYDROHOLICS.NET_@Jul 20 2009, 02:05 PM~14527338
> *Thereis a pickup tube in there.  He shouldn't have any issues.
> *



:thumbsup: :cheesy:


----------



## tre5peter (Jul 21, 2008)




----------



## LivinTheDream (Jul 11, 2009)

Clean install!!! Nice job.


----------



## Layin Accord (Aug 10, 2008)

Definitely looks bad ass stacked and will look better with the covers you were telling me about.


----------



## -AON- (Jan 31, 2009)

looks good


----------



## drgn4dr (Jan 26, 2008)

looks good...where the batteries going? 24v or 36v?


----------



## SLAMNFX (Jan 15, 2002)

That setups gay.... why would you wanna have a badass setup with valves on one side and double stacked pumps on the other, lookin super clean... i mean... who does that... plus a spare tire.... wtf were you thinking


----------



## CP (Aug 9, 2001)

> _Originally posted by SLAMNFX_@Jul 21 2009, 02:48 AM~14531555
> *That setups gay.... why would you wanna have a badass setup with valves on one side and double stacked pumps on the other, lookin super clean... i mean... who does that... plus a spare tire.... wtf were you thinking
> *


Yeah. Where's the 13x7's on whitewalls too?


----------



## Layin Accord (Aug 10, 2008)

Wow... The sarcasm is heavy in this thread. I have seen it in person and it looks great! I like the use of thought and space saving installs more and more. I will also tuck away my setup to save space and give the truck a more natural clean look. 

Jeremy and the Hydroholics team do some of the cleanest installs I have ever seen. Always support innovation and new ideas in the car/truck scene!


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Layin Accord_@Jul 21 2009, 02:07 PM~14540255
> *Wow... The sarcasm is heavy in this thread. I have seen it in person and it looks great! I like the use of thought and space saving installs more and more. I will also tuck away my setup to save space and give the truck a more natural clean look.
> 
> Jeremy and the Hydroholics team do some of the cleanest installs I have ever seen. Always support innovation and new ideas in the car/truck scene!
> *



i agree


----------



## Layin Accord (Aug 10, 2008)

TTT


----------



## SLAMNFX (Jan 15, 2002)

I dont hate... I congratulate


----------



## Layin Accord (Aug 10, 2008)

TTT


----------



## goinlow (Feb 15, 2004)

good job as always!


----------



## tre5peter (Jul 21, 2008)

some hardline done...


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

Are those vented end caps on the motors? I know you guys run low volts but that still would make me nervous being so tight to the carpet if it's vented.. 

Looking good though for sure.


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Jul 24 2009, 08:31 PM~14575102
> *Are those vented end caps on the motors? I know you guys run low volts but that still would make me nervous being so tight to the carpet if it's vented..
> 
> Looking good though for sure.
> *



i was just gonna say the same thing...


----------



## tre5peter (Jul 21, 2008)

They are vented, and I have thought about it. I do have some chrome non-vented caps. If I start to see anything, I will be swapping them.


----------



## SlammedNiss (Jan 3, 2003)

Nice setup.

Just taggin' for future reference.


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tre5peter_@Jul 24 2009, 11:16 PM~14576333
> *They are vented, and I have thought about it. I do have some chrome non-vented caps. If I start to see anything, I will be swapping them.
> *


id just swap them now instead of running the possible risk..cuz u cant see them anyways..


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

im diggin this 

and i dont usualy care for this style build...


----------



## purpl7duece (Jun 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SlammedNiss_@Jul 25 2009, 03:23 PM~14580168
> *Nice setup.
> 
> Just taggin' for future reference.
> *


Welcome back. Heard you were in a bad accident. good to see you back on.


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

ive always like those,i about traded for a bagged one last year but the deal fell thru, there was on that IF customs did a few years ago that laid on 20s that was pretty cool,anyways looking good so far  
http://ifcustom.com/projects/projectspages/k-m/lowerklas.htm


----------



## HYDROHOLICS.NET (Mar 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SlammedNiss_@Jul 25 2009, 03:23 PM~14580168
> *Nice setup.
> 
> Just taggin' for future reference.
> *


How are you doing Slinky?


----------



## SlammedNiss (Jan 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by purpl7duece+Jul 26 2009, 02:45 AM~14583249-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yup, was in an accident that has left me paralized from the waist down on May 28. Still in Scottsdale for another couple weeks doing therapy, then get to fly closer to home to finish it up. It sucks, but I'm learning to deal with it.


----------



## THE ONE (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SlammedNiss_@Jul 26 2009, 01:34 PM~14585457
> *Yup, was in an accident that has left me paralized from the waist down on May 28. Still in Scottsdale for another couple weeks doing therapy, then get to fly closer to home to finish it up. It sucks, but I'm learning to deal with it.
> *


good to see your up and on here. got some info. for you. should I send to you out their? or what till you get here. :biggrin:


----------



## SlammedNiss (Jan 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by THE ONE_@Jul 26 2009, 01:39 PM~14585483
> *good to see your up and on here. got some info. for you. should I send to you out their? or what till you get here. :biggrin:
> *


Just hold onto it. I'm hoping to be in Wichita within a couple weeks.


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

ttt?


----------



## KDM66 (Jul 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by tre5peter_@Jul 24 2009, 03:46 PM~14572782
> *some hardline done...
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: nice set up


----------



## tre5peter (Jul 21, 2008)

Still waiting on batteries. I got some more hardline done, but it's still not 100% complete. The batteries were on backorder, but they should be here this week.


----------



## -AON- (Jan 31, 2009)

any batteries yet?


----------



## tre5peter (Jul 21, 2008)

nope. I just posted yesterday Carroll... pay attention.


----------



## tre5peter (Jul 21, 2008)

Batteries came in this morning. I hauled ass today and got the car 90% done. Here are a couple sneek peek pics...


----------



## JuicedBenz (Feb 5, 2007)

Looks good!

A few people hauled ass today


----------



## tre5peter (Jul 21, 2008)

yep, Paint looks very purdy... Thanks Brandon!


----------



## Layin Accord (Aug 10, 2008)

Looks good! Need some day light pics now.


----------



## KingsWood (Oct 22, 2004)




----------



## purpl7duece (Jun 22, 2002)

That looks sick!!!


----------



## trixed (Mar 29, 2009)

that benz is sick! i'm loving those wheels and the setup


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trixed_@Aug 8 2009, 07:25 PM~14712832
> *that benz is sick! i'm loving those wheels and the setup
> *


x2!! im jealous lol wouldnt mind having a daily like that.


----------



## ctrl (Apr 28, 2004)

More pics??? Looks badass from what I can see! 

lol


----------



## tre5peter (Jul 21, 2008)

Well here's the payoff! You know what the setup in the trunk looks like, so I didn't take any pics of that again. I will be making some interior panles for the trunk to make it look more "custom." The rear lifts a couple more inches, but in order to get all the lift out of it I have to fill the tank up more than I wanted to. I am happy with how high it lifts as is. I also want to add, I haven't clearanced anything to get the car lower, not even the plastic inner fenders. So after some trimming, it will go a little lower. On to the pics...


----------



## 63 Pimpala (Apr 16, 2005)

looks good holmes


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

She just needs some titanium blocks now to mess with the onlookers at night. :cheesy: 

I like it.


----------



## purpl7duece (Jun 22, 2002)

Looks a lot better than that jag would've Jeremy!!! Gonna do anything to the stereo or interior?


----------



## ctrl (Apr 28, 2004)

Daaaaamn!

That shit is SICK! I love the front end, the headlights and grill bring it all together. Is the front window tinted to?

Very nice Jeremy!


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

Sweet


----------



## tre5peter (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ctrl_@Aug 10 2009, 01:09 PM~14726280
> *Daaaaamn!
> 
> That shit is SICK! I love the front end, the headlights and grill bring it all together. Is the front window tinted to?
> ...



off the record, the windshield is 35%.


----------



## Layin Accord (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tre5peter_@Aug 10 2009, 02:05 PM~14726816
> *off the record, the windshield is 35%.
> *


Off the record... I want that!

On the record... Your car would look great in my garage! 

Great choice with this car buy and build.


----------



## purpl7duece (Jun 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by tre5peter_@Aug 10 2009, 02:05 PM~14726816
> *off the record, the windshield is 35%.
> *


You guys and your tinted winshields! I had my buddy do mine with 35% on my wagon and I pulled that shit out a few days after. I like to see at night.


----------



## drgn4dr (Jan 26, 2008)

looks good. any pics of the finished trunk? curious to see how u mounted the batteries since the gas tank is in the trunk


----------



## tre5peter (Jul 21, 2008)

more pics...


----------



## artsar (Jun 10, 2009)

very nice. Can't wait to get your parts in the mail next week so I can start on my front end.


----------



## Madd-Dogg (Jan 5, 2004)

damn were was this topic when i was doing mine :angry: 

 
sweet ride homie and its good to see more like this out there


----------



## budgetblueoval (Dec 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Jul 10 2009, 10:39 AM~14434048
> *the look sick on the floor heres 1 from our club in the uk
> 
> 
> ...


wtf are those black circles on the rocker pannel ,,, exhaust?


----------



## Madd-Dogg (Jan 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by budgetblueoval_@Aug 14 2009, 05:00 PM~14771455
> *wtf are those black circles on the rocker pannel  ,,, exhaust?
> *


covers that pop off that u use your factory jack to lift the car


----------



## Layin Accord (Aug 10, 2008)

Looks great Jeremy... I really like this car!


----------



## ctrl (Apr 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Layin Accord_@Aug 14 2009, 03:43 PM~14771928
> *Looks great Jeremy... I really like this car!
> *


x2 

Love this body style so much. Infact before you bought it, I had been looking into buying one. :happysad: :thumbsup:


----------

